
Gopher Gala 2016 Winners - caser
http://gophergala.com/blog/gopher/gala/2016/02/05/winners-2016/
======
nzoschke
Gopher Gala was a very well run world wide event, with lots of great projects
that resulted. I hope everyone had a fun time participating and learned more
about Golang.

I had the privilege of judging Gopher Gala this year.

Congrats to Goad. I ranked it highly too.

I've really enjoyed how benchmarking is handled in Go. The testing library
comes with tools out of the box [1], and boom is one of the first programs
where I saw the true elegance of the language [2].

Goad continues this tradition by putting a sharp benchmark utility "in the
cloud" which is incredibly useful for distributed testing.

The AWS Lambda bit is a really interesting backend choice. Lambda only
supports NodeJS, Python and Java out of the box. But thanks to the awesome
toolchain, it's trivial to compile a golang binary and stuff it in the Lambda
execution environment.

It's architecture is simple and extremely powerful [3].

[1] [https://golang.org/pkg/testing/#B](https://golang.org/pkg/testing/#B) [2]
[https://github.com/rakyll/boom](https://github.com/rakyll/boom) [3]
[https://goad.io/assets/diagram.2205b67cd43c5d0b9cb9698b88436...](https://goad.io/assets/diagram.2205b67cd43c5d0b9cb9698b88436524.svg)

------
vruiz
I saw MeshBird[1] on GitHub the other day and while I haven't tried it out yet
I really love the idea.

[1][https://github.com/meshbird/meshbird](https://github.com/meshbird/meshbird)

~~~
Skunkleton
That one also piqued my interest. I am however still trying to understand what
it gets you over something like OpenVPN. Maybe it is simply an alternative?

~~~
vruiz
If I understood it correctly it would be an alternative to OpenVPN but without
central server or configuration, you run meshbird on every node setting it up
with a one liner.

~~~
miolini
:+1:

------
krapht
I saw the headline and immediately thought: Gopher? Do people still use that
over HTTP?

~~~
endgame
Yeah, I was hoping for a roundup of interesting gopherspaces.

------
vanderZwan
Gophernotes[0] looks like a great addition to Jupyter. Does it support the
image package[1] for output? It's not clear from the documentation.

[0]
[https://github.com/gophergala2016/gophernotes](https://github.com/gophergala2016/gophernotes)

[1] [https://golang.org/pkg/image/](https://golang.org/pkg/image/)

------
elcapitan
"Thunderbird - Elegant WebSockets in Go"

Probably runs best on Alpine.

